# Keller aufgeräumt, Tischgrill gefunden



## Sockenralf (25 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab heute im Keller aufgeräumt und einen elektrischen Tischgrill (9-teiliges Set) gefunden, den ich vor längerem  mal bei einer Verlosung gewonnen habe.

Das Teil (Gußeisenplatte) ist ca. 50cm lang und ca. 25 cm breit.
Ist noch original-verpackt und war noch nie aus der Schachtel herausen


VB wären zwei 5l-Fässer Bier, eine große Salami oder sowas in der Art

Gewährleistung ist natürlich ausgeschlossen, aber wenn sich beim auspacken (beim Empfänger) rausstellt, daß das Teil defekt ist schicke ich den Freßkram inkl. Bonus natürlich wieder zurück

Gebote bitte ausschließlich hier im Thread

MfG


----------



## Hermann (25 November 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Gewährleistung ist natürlich ausgeschlossen, aber wenn sich beim auspacken (beim Empfänger) rausstellt, daß das Teil defekt ist schicke ich den Freßkram inkl. Bonus natürlich wieder zurück



aber nur wenn das bierfass bis zum feststellen des defektes noch voll ist


----------



## Sockenralf (25 November 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> aber nur wenn das bierfass bis zum feststellen des defektes noch voll ist


 
Ehrensache 

Aber beim Käufer wird das Auspacken hoffentlich schnellergehen als bei mir *ROFL*

Nicht daß das Bier dann schon schlecht ist oder die Wurst sich von selber vom Acker gemacht hat

MfG


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> aber nur wenn das bierfass bis zum feststellen des defektes noch voll ist



dilt ein leeres bierfass nicht schon als defekt? und was ist mit altem bier? ja, mann, bier wird alt und das ist eklig!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 November 2009)

Weichei! Bier wird niemals ecklig, und schon garnicht wird es alt!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dilt ein leeres bierfass nicht schon als defekt? und was ist mit altem bier? ja, mann, bier wird alt und das ist eklig!



Seit wann wird bei dir Bier alt ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 November 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Seit wann wird bei dir Bier alt ?



Vielleicht wenn er mal in Düsseldorf ist?


----------



## plc_tippser (27 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dilt ein leeres bierfass nicht schon als defekt? und was ist mit altem bier? ja, mann, bier wird alt und das ist eklig!


 
wo steht denn was von vollen Fässern?


----------



## plc_tippser (27 November 2009)

Ganz nebenbei, 5L ist bei mir noch als Dose eingelagert.


----------

